# Prince Hall Appendant Bodies.



## Aeelorty (Jun 1, 2013)

I was at a table lodge tonight with some PHA brothers and had some questions. Does PHA have it's own set of appendant bodies. Specifically Is there a Prince Hall Scottish Rite, York Right and Shrine organization or do PHA brothers join the NMJ or SMJ of scottish rite? I think that there is only one Shrine organization but I became aware tonight that I am completely ignorant on this topic. Thanks for the help.


----------



## stuntman98 (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeshttp://www.aasrphasj.org/component/content/category/9-uncategorised

PM Pride of Walton #110
SW Sons of Light #77
Spain Military Consistory Orient of Europe
Grand Technician WFOT


----------



## Aeelorty (Jun 1, 2013)

is there a separate 33 degree council? The link says united supreme council which suggests that it is a mix of everything SR


----------

